# [gelöst] ALSA : Wine (Starcraft2)+Audacious

## greenhorn1990

Hallo Gentoo Community,

ich habe mir vor einer Woche Gentoo aufgesetzt (gewechselt von ArchLinux u. Windows7) da ich zur Zeit nurnoch Starcraft 2 zocke dachte ich mir "hey das klappt ja auch mit wine"

schön aus dem GIT wine gebaut alles tut perfekt (wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab)

nur eine Sache stört mich gewaltig und ich weiß nicht wie ich danach googlen soll.

Wenn ich nämlich Spiele und gleichzeitig Musik hören will klappt dies zwar ABER ich kann die Lautstärke der beiden Programme nicht unabhängig voneinander einstellen.

Soll heißen wenn ich den PCM-Sound regler hochdrehe drehe ich damit Starcraft2 UND Audacious hoch... ich will aber die beiden Programme in der Lautstärke unabhängig voneinander bedienen:

Starcraft2 laut

Musik im hintergrund leise

Leide geht das da ich nur einen Lautstärkeregler für beides habe nicht.

Wie kann ich bei Alsa einen weiteren Regler hinzufügen der zb NUR audacious bedienen kann.

Oder kann ich audacious von dem PCM regler lösen?

Ich bin von Gentoo begeistert und das war das einzigste Problem was ich bisher hatte. Sehr gute Dokumentationen und Forenbeiträge. Danke hierfür.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

greenhornLast edited by greenhorn1990 on Sat Aug 13, 2011 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hallo und willkommen im Gentoo Forum,

also eigentlich sollte das machbar sein. Ich benutze zwar selber kein audacious mehr, aber in den mediaplayern unter Linux, die ich bisher verwendet habe, gab es bei den Audioeinstellungen immer irgendwo eine Option, um die softwareseitige Lautstärkeregelung zu aktivieren. 

Schau doch einfach mal, ob es sowas auch in audacious gibt.

Somit könntest du dann starcraft über den normalen Mixer regeln und die Lautstärke in audacious halt dann über den dort vorhandenen Lautstärkeregler (falls es den noch gibt; in den 1.x Versionen war er noch vorhanden  :Wink: ).

----------

## Christian99

hallo, wie das mit alsa geht, kann ich leider nicht sagen. ich verwende aber seit Urzeiten pulseaudio. dasist ein soundserver, der sich zwischen alsa und die programme hängt. bin sehr zufrieden damit. und damit kann man genau das machen (und noch mehr).

solltest dich mal informieren, was genau das ist. Falls du dich dann dafür entscheidest, "pulseaudio" als globales useflag in die make.conf eintragen und emerge -uDN world machen. das sollte schon größtenteils reichen.

Mir fällt aber gerade noch ein: gabs für alsa nicht dmix, das das kann oder macht das was anderes?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., zu Audacious kann ich auch nichts beitragen. Aber zb im VLC Player sollte sich die Lautstärke softwareseitig unabhängig vom PCM Regler regeln lassen.

Im VLC dann mit Strg+Pfeiltaste/hoch/runter

/edit:

Jo, ich hab grad mal nachgesehen, wie von Poly-C schon angemerkt gibt es Softwaremixing auch noch im aktuellen Audacious 3

Setze unter Datei - Einstellungen, unter Audio-Ausgabe das Häkchen bei "Softwareseitige Lautstärkereglung benutzen (nicht empfohlen)

Dann lässt sich die Lautstärke mit den + und - Tasten regeln.

----------

## greenhorn1990

Vielen Dank das mit der Softwareseitigen Lautstärke hab ich erstmal übernommen,werds aber auch mit pulseaudio ausprobieren da ich bei anderen programmen das auch nutzen möchte

Danke!

Ich liebe diese Useflags <3

Gruß

greenhorn

----------

## astaecker

 *greenhorn1990 wrote:*   

> ..., werds aber auch mit pulseaudio ausprobieren da ich bei anderen programmen das auch nutzen möchte

 

Im deutschen Gentoo Wiki gibt es dazu ein passende Anleitung: PulseAudio.

----------

